# 3 211s colocated in storage room: remotes?



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm more of a D* installer but we have a commercial E* install.

3 HD IRDs co-located in a storage room with long 35 ft HDMI wires to 3 HDTVs.

Dual tuner is out since TV2 is SD only.

So basic choice is 3 211s right ?

The remotes need to be located at the bar so the IR is out of the question. Is the only option to get 3 "IR-to-UHF Pro Upgrade Kit"? Or can it be done any other way.
Will they interfere or is the blaster that one sticks to the IRD direct enough ?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

We did something similar, but superimposed the I/R onto the coax. Alas you can't do that with HDMI but you most certainly can extend the I/R blaster several hundred feet over a pair of wires. All you'll need is a single cat5 cable or anything w/at least 6 conductors in it (1 pair for each I/R blaster). Optionally run a separate pair of wires (phone cable or cat5) for each IRD and place the corresponding remote receivers on top of each of the HD sets. That would keep it simple for whoever is using the remote..... point it at the TV you wish to control. (I/R Blaster makes conversion block to convert their connections to twisted pair cable)

211k is definitely the way to go. Don't stack em tho. They don't run nearly as hot as the H20 but they still need to breathe.

.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

VIP 222/222k's could also be an option. Running them in single mode will get you the ability of the UHF remote plus the option of PIP. As long as all of them can be connected to a phone line the only additional cost would be the difference in the price between the two models.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

scoobyxj said:


> VIP 222/222k's could also be an option. Running them in single mode will get you the ability of the UHF remote plus the option of PIP. As long as all of them can be connected to a phone line the only additional cost would be the difference in the price between the two models.


Sorry but I disagree. In the home, perhaps, but not in a place of business. While the UHF remote is certainly a convenient option with the 222, that receiver has had a history of issues & can sometimes be unable to recover from rapid path activity (fade). We went through 3 of them last year and had the exact same issue with all of them. By comparison the 211k has been bulletproof, at least for the past 2 months we've had them. Before considering a 222 read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141862

The 211/211k can also be upgraded to make it a DVR simply with the addition of an external hard drive (750 g max) and the payment of a one time $39.99 fee (per account, not per receiver)

For a commercial account you certainly don't want nuisance calls due to a POS receiver. Perhaps POS is too strong, but take my advice and avoid the 222. If you want the features without the headaches, get the 722 DVR. If you don't need a DVR then give up the UHF wireless remote and go with the 211/211k and use external/hardwired IR Blasters. (for a bar I'd recommend CFL-friendly IR Blasters)

As an aside, Blue Jeans Cable (dot com) can save you plenty on your HDMI cables.

.


----------

